# Holy Trinity



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Trinity brew station - all the way from down under. Looks an intriguing piece of kit for all things pour over and brewed.

The Trinity isn't an espresso maker - the portafilter's function is to direct flow when using the Aeropress brewing method. The piston weighs in at around 3kg so has some heft and once inserted, its weight and gravity take care of providing the pressure during extraction. With the piston removed, V60 and Chemex filters can be used for conventional pour over brewing.

















This one came with Trinity's bespoke carry case - beautiful nubuck leather - an indulgence but brilliant when lugging the brewer around.









Looks well made. Wood finish adds to the air of quality.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

With piston assembly removed, the Trinity is set up for V60/Chemex brewing.









The piston is substantial - and is fitted with a replaceable seal at the end to ensure snug fit during Aeropress type brewing.









The portafilter takes Aeropress paper or metal filters and has an on/off turn ring to release the brew when ready.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been waiting for Boots to say, very pretty but what does it taste like?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Is this an Early Christmas present Patrick ?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

looks so pretty.

I'm hoping there's a full review coming?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Is this an Early Christmas present Patrick ?


Tis indeed Richard - a bit of an indulgence for which I am having to seek my better half's forgiveness.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Phobic said:


> looks so pretty.
> 
> I'm hoping there's a full review coming?


Will do once I've got my head around it.


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)




----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)




----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

That looks great. Looking forward to the review and any differences from normal aeropress / V60 / Chemex


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

That looks nice..... not quite in HG1 "artistic" territory but an awful lot better than a clever and an aeropress (I think the Hario V60 stuff looks OK)...

Are the "glass" bits errrr GLASS or plastic? Glass would be great - but plastic (IMO) always "fades" badly and would quickly ruin the look.


----------



## CoseleyKen (Oct 12, 2016)

I like your style - you buy it and then ask for forgiveness.







I'm not that courageous - I would have to ask for permission first!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

How are you getting on with it Patrick? It looks like a lovely piece of kit!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Makes super consistent Aeropress brews, Joe. Been trying it with Able fine stainless steel filter and paper. The portafilter is a perfect fit for both types of filter so very little if any fines get through into the cup when using paper.

When I've got bored with the Aeropress brews which are superb, will try the V60/Chemex options.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Must admit I am thinking about getting one (again). I am thoroughly enjoying the Moccamaster. Have you sent Mark any feedback Patrick?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hadn't thought of that, David. Will do.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Must admit I am thinking about getting one (again). I am thoroughly enjoying the Moccamaster. Have you sent Mark any feedback Patrick?


Brilliant can i have dibs on this one please


----------

